# Your favourite Bach keyboard work



## Andreas

Which of the works above is your favourite Bach keyboard work? If your favourite work is missing from the poll, please specify.


----------



## JCarmel

This has been difficult to specify, really. I have the harpsichord concertos as issued originally on DG cds with Pinnock conducting, as well as other recordings of those concertos on both harpsichord and piano, that get a fair few plays at Maison Carmel...but I think that the 'Italian Concerto' has a certain something extra that cheers me up no-end, as soon as I hear it.


----------



## joen_cph

I like all of them, though that I haven´t really heard the inventions & that long piano variation works (Goldbergs) aren´t my cup of tea.

The Toccatas are missing, B911/Argerich has always been another favourite of mine (I voted WTC II) 




Tend to listen mostly to WTC/Feinberg,Richter and the French Suites/Gavrilov, plus the Toccatas, Partitas and the English Suites 2+3/Pogorelich.


----------



## ptr

An impossible choose! They are like " I only want more of them! "

/ptr


----------



## worov

I can choose only one. So I chose the Partitas. 

If I could choose more of them, I'd pick the two volumes of the WTC and the Goldbergs. I'm very fond of the two- and three-part inventions too.


----------



## DavidA

Goldbergs played by Gould or Perahia.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I voted for other - I like Art of Fugue on harpsichord the most even though I don't think Bach actually designated it to any particular instrument at the time. The Goldbergs is my next favourite work - I have GG's later recording of them but I would like to supplement it with a harpsichord version at some point. I also like the WTC but have only heard Book I up to now.


----------



## Taggart

Depends whether I'm playing or listening.

Love both the French and English suites to play and listen to. Like the Inventions and Sinfonia to play as exercise.

Really like the Gould version of the Goldberg - would that I could play half as well.


----------



## Novelette

Yep, another cruel poll. Choosing among these works is very difficult, but I voted for that among these choices that I listen to the most: Goldberg Variations.


----------



## worov

I must say I'm not too keen on the French and English Suites. Though I enjoy Pogorelich's DG recording from English Suites no 2 and 3.


----------



## presto

The list is basically harpsichord works, what about all that incredible organ music!


----------



## worov

> The list is basically harpsichord works, what about all that incredible organ music!


The Trio sonatas (BWV 525-530) are my favorite.


----------



## Vaneyes

I tried clicking on them all, but was foiled again.


----------



## Kazaman

The Partita no. 6 in E minor.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love his preludes and fugues for organ, organ chorales, toccatas (organ and harpsichord). None of them are listed.......


----------



## Andreas

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love his preludes and fugues for organ, organ chorales, toccatas (organ and harpsichord). None of them are listed.......


I didn't include the organ works in this poll because I think, though keyboards works they certainly are, they do deserve and therefore belong to a category of their own. The toccatas I simply forgot.


----------



## petter

Toccata d-minor BWV913. Preferred Glenn Gould. Masterful piece.


----------



## worov

I just listened to the Goldbergs again :


----------



## worov




----------



## maestro57

Woohoo! Goldberg is in the lead! :tiphat:


----------



## Novelette

Lately I've been playing the C Minor and A Minor Partitas.

So those are current favorites.


----------



## Geo Dude

I'm torn between the partitas and the WTC II. I went ahead and selected Partitas.


----------



## Ondine

All of them. But right now I will take 'Goldberg Variations' with Keith Jarrett.


----------



## Marisol

Die Kunst der Fuge:


----------



## Pianoxtreme

The Goldberg variations are probably my favorite Bach keyboard work, but I prefer it on the piano rather than the harpsichord. There are so many other great works that aren't listed like the toccatas, the chromatic fantasy and fugue (my 2nd favorite) and others.


----------



## Turangalîla

What a cruel poll! I would have picked Goldberg, Partitas, French Suites, and WTC (I and II) if I could've...


----------



## Julov

I agree with you about the Italian concerto and it was used in this short film, check it out!
http://www.lafabriqueculturelle.tv/...ds=10153938684070261&fb_action_types=og.likes


----------



## hpowders

I had to go with the keyboard partitas; only on harpsichord; preferably in the Trevor Pinnock performance.


----------



## Bulldog

WTC I, but I easily could have gone with II or the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Mandryka

English suites for me.

Italian style preludes planted on top of a series of French dances. An uneasy cohabitation from a political point of view in the 17th century -- these suites encode a message about transcending racial differences. The music is often contrapuntally inventive, giving the performer the possibility to express the tensions, and resolutions of tensions, involved in making the entente cordiale work.These are the work of a young man, and I sense that at the time of the composition Bach was burning with ideas, and not just musical ones. It was Ketil Haugsand's recording which led me to this view of the music.


----------



## shangoyal

Haven't heard all, but right now they are the Goldbergs and the Well-Tempered Clavier. Fantastic music really, can hardly be topped.


----------



## hpowders

WTC Book One followed by the keyboard Partitas. Only on harpsichord. Pianists need not apply.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Well Tempered Clavier Book II soon followed by Book I. 

How can one get tired of all these delightful preludes and mind-boggling fugues?! 

These 96 pieces of wonderful music are a testament to the great human invention and artistry.


----------



## fairbanks

The Art of Fugue, harpsichord and strings.


----------



## Calcium

Given the available selection I chose WTC II, but my heart lies in the Art of Fugue. Contrapunctus XI in particular is, aside from being a spectacular display of Bach's mastery of counterpoint, one of those pieces that cuts me to the core and resonates through my entire being. I have heard nothing by Bach more technically perfect or viscerally powerful.


----------



## zvioliny

My favorite is Toccata in C minor, B911 played by Argerich. My second favorite would probably be the e flat prelude and fugue from WTC 2.


----------



## hpowders

Keyboard Partitas #1 and #5; WTC Book One. A three way tie!!!


----------



## tomhh

two or three part invention.


----------



## Novelette

English Suites are not so honored? 

Edit: NB: I personally voted Goldberg, so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

First, who can say what is for piano and not for violin, lute or cello...?

Chaconne d minor

Prelude, fugue & allegro BWV 998

...


----------



## tdc

I voted for the WTC in the poll, but if we are talking individual pieces I would probably vote for a couple of his works for organ - _Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor_, and _Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ BWV 564


----------



## hpowders

Lately in addition to my choices above, I would add Bach's English Suites Nos. 1 and 2 and French Suite No. 5.


----------



## aajj

I voted for the Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 but i could just as easily have voted for Book 2 or Goldberg. Very predictable, i guess!


----------

